# Molly - Penny blog



## Offspring2099 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello,

Since Penny is getting better, I've decided there is no reason to Spam the good peoplein the infirmary section.

I'll just update here along with some pictures. 

Penny is doing good (knock on wood). Her body rejected one ofthe two beads, but the doctor said its ok. He could see thatherbone is growing back and there is no more of adent. So only one bead is ok. She just came fromthe vet. He said it looks good. Pennyonly has one more shot of Bicillin left. The doc says, theinfection is gone, but thebeads will stay there for 6 months.

She is pretty much back to normal, good poop, eats good, minus thehay. I dont see her eat hay a lot. She still has aproblem chewing. Maybeit still hurts. We are goingto stop with pain meds soon, and no more vitamin B after she stops withBicillin, dont need to counter the loss of appetite anymore.

We got no charge for the last two rechecks. I'm very happy. 





ORIGINAL THREAD:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15833&amp;forum_id=16


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2006)

I cant tell you how happy I am to hear this!

my Max and Basiljust went in for a recheck and both of theirabscesses are apparently gone as well. Great day for bunnies!

You know, just keep the hay available and hopefully she will start tonibble a bit. You could also cut some up in smaller pieces to see ifshe will take that. Thats great about the no charge. These vet billscan really add up!

Oh, and we need some pics!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 2, 2006)

Haley its good to hear that your buns aregetting through this too. It's a nastything. I'll make sure to check them everydaynow. 

I have hay, and maybe she is eating it, but very little. I will cut it up as you said. 

We spent right over $1100 for Penny's absess. I have VIPinsh. I hope they will live up to their promise.Penny has no history of sicknesses, and they have no reason not torefund me. Got my fingers crossed for this too.


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah, I have VPI insurance too. The one thingthat made me mad is that they have those listings of how much they willcover for an "incident".

Its good because they will cover the xrays, meds, cultures and allthat. I guess it just depends how your bills break down. On mine, I wascharged 389 for the abscess tooth/removal. VPI sent me a check for 155.It was better than nothing, but apparently they only cover up to acertain amount for the abscess tooth itself, without the other testsand such, and my vet charged more than their amount (plus I have a50.00 deductable). Its definitely worth it though, no matter how muchyou get back. I figure if I can get back at least what I pay in, Imhappy.

Good Luck!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2006)

That's awesome! I was worried becauseI had read that it's really hard to stop an infection once it's in thebone, but if the bone is growing back it must be gone. Way togo! :happydance


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey that's great news!

I love the pic in your avatar. I would love to see the full size version of that pic (and others)!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry, I know I promised pics. Maybe today when I get home.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is Penny. Its funny, she grew out of the litter box, but couldn't part with it for the longest time.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm, I need to figure out how to put more thenone pic at one time. I think I need a place that hostspictures. 

Here is Molly. Molly has this thing where she thinks she isspiderman, because she likes highs, and will get on anything like acat.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG I love that first pic! :rofl: Shereminds me a bit of Mocha, who loves to jump on top of anything andeverything. She likes to run along the top of the couch andsniff our heads!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 9, 2006)

We took Penny for her checkup today.Vet said that she looks good, she put some weight back on and the cutlooks good. 

Penny will be on Bicillin for 2 more weeks. Everyotherday. And after that maybe for 2 more weeks, but only 1 shot aweek. 

Penny is still not eating hay, and I can see that she is havingtroubles eating veggies. But she STILL eats the veggies, justmore slowly, it takes longer for her to chew it. 

Vet also mentioned that some buns just dont like hay. Hasanyone ever heard of this. He said that some bun live goodlifes without hay. 

He also believes that her jaw is still tender, after all she had to have a nice portion of it removed. 

Oh little Penny, just praying for the best here.


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww I didnt know you posted pics! Molly and Penny are adorable!

Penny reminds me of Binkies' Tulla, the mark on the nose and everything! Very cute!

Im glad to hear she's getting better. Im not sure about some rabbitsnot liking hay, but I imagine her jaw still hurts and when they eathay, it grinds a bit. Have you tried cutting some up smaller for her? Iwould think as long as her pellets are Timothy based and the hay isavailable in case she wants some, she will be fine.

Oh, and Photobucket.com works great for uploading and resizing pics. then copy and paste the url here.

Glad to finally see those gorgeous girls!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 12, 2006)

Molly making a Nest





















*******

Penny chillin





Penny playin in a tunnel





Penny in pure joy 





Molly says "Agh, dont touch me, I'm nesting"





Molly nesting again 





and again...





Molly being very very sneaky





Penny as a teen





Molly, 4-6 months. 





Penny, right when she grew her beautiful dewlap





Ehhh, whats up doc?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 12, 2006)

I love the pictures,Molly and Penny are justadorable,hehe i love the pictures of Molly with the hay hanging fromher mouth i love the close up one of her where she has the hay in hermouth,just to adorable her baby picture is just precious,and just lookat Penny's big beautiful dewlap

They are both just lovely



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

Gorgeous pics! Those are two very beautiful ladies :inlove:

I just love this one of Penny:






She is so trusting! and the white belly is just too cute!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2006)

I love those pics of Penny tranced! Does she do that to herself? And Molly is so cute!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Naturestee, yeah she does that a lot in her litter box too, there issome back support for her in the litter box. So she uses itto lay on her back for a few minutes at a time. It'spriceless. Shelooks likea beaver with her earstucked all the way back.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2006)

Eek, I love it! I just bumped up a cute threadinside the pics section on bunnys carrying their hay. Molly just needsto go in there.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 24, 2006)

Penny had a check up today. 

The infection hasn't came back, but she is still on bicillin.My mom is so awesome at giving her shots. Penny isso good at recieving it too, doesn't move at all if we give her theshot in the back of the neck. Do rabbits have less feelingthere?

Pennys buttom front teeth needed to be cliped/trimmed. Doc did that. 

She is back to normal minus not eating hay. I can see thatshe is happy again, but has problems with chewing. Hopefulyshe'll learn to use her front teeth and start eating hay. I dont wantto put her through the trimming every month. 

That's it for now. Thanks for listening and helping everyone. God Bless you all.


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh thats great news! Im so happy she has pulled through this. :wink

I dont know about having less feeling on the neck. I think its probablyjust that Penny is so trusting (I dont know too many bunnies who willlay on their backs like that). You have really taken such great care ofher. Youve gone over and above what most people wouldve done.

For her teeth, does she eat many vegges? Max had that front lowerinscisor removed and its been 2 months and I havent had to trim theopposing tooth. I have been feeding him things like carrots more oftenso he has to use those front teeth, and I think it helps.

Anyway glad to hear shes doing well. Give those two beautiful girls a kiss from me.:kiss:

Haley


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Ohthats great news! Im so happy she has pulled throughthis. :wink
> 
> I dont know about having less feeling on the neck. I think its probablyjust that Penny is so trusting (I dont know too many bunnies who willlay on their backs like that). You have really taken such great care ofher. Youve gone over and above what most people wouldve done.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will. 

Penny eats all of her veggies. I cut up the celery and thecarrots, but I will start giving her whole carrots by hand soshe uses herinscisors. Good idea. Inoticed that after they were clipped, she had more problems with themto actualy take a junk out of a carrot, maybe they are not as sharpnow. 

Thank again.


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah, I think its worth a try to grind those teeth down. If she'll eat it, that is. 

Another thing to try is chew sticks, would she chew on something like that? That also helps to wear down those front teeth.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 25, 2006)

A wooden chew stick or a snack chewstick? She used to nibble on a wooden one all thetime. Maybe now I my teaser her with it, and see if she startbiting it.


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

I was thinking wood. My boys like those apple treetwigs. Anything hard like that to grind those teeth down. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny is a miner.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet picture of Penny. :clapping:

You better watch out... She just might tunnel her way out and make her escape. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww theres our pretty girl! Now you've teased us with just one pic..we need more :biggrin2:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Dec 27, 2007)

Come any closer and you will have to pet me.


----------



## Haley (Jan 24, 2008)

I missed this last picture! Look at your girl all cozy. Does she let you snuggle her or does she keep more to herself?

We need some more Penny pictures- I love her white belly


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 24, 2008)

Penny was always the kind of rabbit that wouldn't ask to be petted. She loved it and still does, but doesn't initiated it, like Molly did. But in the last few months if I were to lie on the floor and move my hand around she started to run towards me and puts her little face under my hand. PET ME!!!!. hahah. so freakin cute.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow... your babies are SO cute!

Penny looks like such a character- with that flopping... LOL!

And Molly's coloring is just amazing! I love the pics of her nesting :biggrin2:!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you. 

We lost Molly about 7 months ago. She passed as soon as she went under for a complex surgery on her front paw. Honestly, a day doesn't go by without me thinking about her. On this earth she was something holy. She was so full of life, a little fur ball of cuteness that craved attention and just wanted human interaction, specially mine. I still miss her so much.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 24, 2008)

*Offspring2099 wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> We lost Molly about 7 months ago. She passed as soon as she went under for a complex surgery on her front paw. Honestly, a day doesn't go by without me thinking about her. On this earth she was something holy. She was so full of life, a little fur ball of cuteness that craved attention and just wanted human interaction, specially mine. I still miss her so much.



Molly was so beautiful...and I love the photos of her with nesting material in her mouth. (I don't know why, but I just love pics of does getting ready to build nests.) And your Penny reminds me of my Anna. They could (almost) be twins!  

Thought you could use a little cyberhug...it's hard when we miss them so much...:hug1


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. Please post a pic of Anna I want to see her. 
*
Bassetluv wrote: *


> *Offspring2099 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

*Offspring2099 wrote: *


> We lost Molly about 7 months ago. She passed as soon as she went under for a complex surgery on her front paw. Honestly, a day doesn't go by without me thinking about her. On this earth she was something holy. She was so full of life, a little fur ball of cuteness that craved attention and just wanted human interaction, specially mine. I still miss her so much.



Yeah,i can sympathise with you....i lost a few very special bunnies last year,and my Pippi who i lost four weeks ago.

It's just amazing how much of an impact that these furry little creaturescan have and leave on our lives,it really is a blessing to share our lives with bunnies,once they burrow deep in our hearts they are there forever and ever 

Molly was such a pretty little girl,i loved her colouring so much

I love Penny,she is absolutely adorable :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 25, 2008)

When they pass, I think my grandma summed it up perfectly, "A piece of you dies with them". 

It's Pippi's picture in your avatar? Isn't it? It always stood out. Such a cute bun. 
*
cheryl wrote: *


> *Offspring2099 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We lost Molly about 7 months ago. She passed as soon as she went under for a complex surgery on her front paw. Honestly, a day doesn't go by without me thinking about her. On this earth she was something holy. She was so full of life, a little fur ball of cuteness that craved attention and just wanted human interaction, specially mine. I still miss her so much.
> ...


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 27, 2008)

Excuuuuuuuuse me, while I nibble....






*munch* *munch* We likez fone buks. 







Yeeeeeees.......leave me alone, I'm digging.


----------

